# US Nationals 2011 Travel/Hotel arrangement thread



## DavidWoner (May 17, 2011)

It's about time this thread was started. People can use it to arrange flights, rides, hotel rooms, shared transportation from the airport, etc. Here is the link with the travel information: http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2011/travel.php

The hotel is actually pretty dang cheap.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 17, 2011)

I shall be MegaBussing Aug 11th:
Harrisburg->Pittsburgh 11:10 AM - 2:40 PM
Pittsburgh->Columbus 3:30 - 7:20 PM

I'll be staying at the standard hotel with my girlfriend and 2 other undecided people.
I'd rather these be people that aren't {characteristics of Thom}.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 17, 2011)

Am looking for someone to share a room with me and possibly Eric. Any takers? Looking for 2-3 people.


----------



## danthecuber (May 17, 2011)

Central NJ --> Pittsburgh via Amtrak Train
Pittsburgh --> Columbus via Megabus

No Amtrak train to Columbus meh.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 17, 2011)

well my going depends on if i get a motorcycle or not so yeah


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 17, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Pittsburgh --> Columbus via Megabus


 
Have you picked a time? It'd be cool to get a bunch of cubers on the same bus.


----------



## Coke (May 17, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Am looking for someone to share a room with me and possibly Eric. Any takers? Looking for 2-3 people.


 
My brother and I may POSSIBLY be interested. I'll have to see, but I might just want to do that.


----------



## timspurfan (May 17, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Have you picked a time? It'd be cool to get a bunch of cubers on the same bus.


 
Not sure yet, but this exact route may be the way I go, and yes, that would be cool.


----------



## JyH (May 17, 2011)

Oh, us cubers...What we do to go to competitions for a toy...


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 17, 2011)

True. Hm, I dunno where I'm gonna stay lol.^^


----------



## collinbxyz (May 17, 2011)

If I do go, I probably wouldn't to megabus, since it would be like 12 hours from Philadelphia to Pittsburgh to Columbus, plus the hour ride to Philly. I think I would drive.
EDIT: It would be and 8-9 hour drive to the hotel.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 17, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> If I do go, I probably wouldn't to megabus, since it would be like 12 hours from Philadelphia to Pittsburgh to Columbus, plus the hour ride to Philly. I think I would drive.


 
That's nice to know....


----------



## collinbxyz (May 17, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> That's nice to know....


 
I know...that's why I said it.


----------



## JyH (May 17, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> True. Hm, I dunno where I'm gonna stay lol.^^


 
Stay with me and Andy...We'll treat you REAL nice...


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 17, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I know...that's why I said it.


 
God, your so silly.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 17, 2011)

JyH said:


> Stay with me and Andy...We'll treat you REAL nice...


Yay!!!!



collinbxyz said:


> If I do go, I probably wouldn't to megabus, since it would be like 12 hours from Philadelphia to Pittsburgh to Columbus, plus the hour ride to Philly. *I think I would drive.*
> EDIT: It would be and 8-9 hour drive to the hotel.


 
You know you are 11 years old, right?


----------



## danthecuber (May 17, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> You know you are 11 years old, right?


 
I find it difficult to believe that he wouldn't know his own age.



StachuK1992 said:


> Have you picked a time? It'd be cool to get a bunch of cubers on the same bus.



Nope, I haven't made any formal plans yet.


----------



## AustinReed (May 18, 2011)

Phoenix->Pittsburgh->Sharon, PA (Best city in PA  )-> Columbus


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 18, 2011)

Jeff, where are you and Andi staying?


----------



## JyH (May 18, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Jeff, where are you and Andi staying?


 
Andy*
Probably at the Inn. You going to room with us? If anybody else wants to room with us, tell one of us (theanonymouscuber, OMGitsSolved).


----------



## caseyd (May 18, 2011)

my fam and I are going to it as our summer vacation, were also gonna do the touristy stuff in ohio


----------



## ianography (May 18, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> You know you are 11 years old, right?


 
Yes, but he's 11 going on 12.


----------



## Kian (May 18, 2011)

caseyd said:


> my fam and I are going to it as our summer vacation, were also gonna do the touristy stuff in ohio


 
The Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in Cleveland and Cedar Point in Sandusky are a lot of fun. Kyle and I went there when we went to the Ohio Open last summer.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 18, 2011)

I'll room with you guys. Hey, Jeff are you talking about the Varsity resort?


----------



## Tyson (May 19, 2011)

caseyd said:


> my fam and I are going to it as our summer vacation, were also gonna do the touristy stuff in ohio


 
What type of touristy stuff in Ohio? Yeah, hotels are pretty damn cheap. I should just get my own room.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 19, 2011)

JyH said:


> Andy*
> Probably at the Inn. You going to room with us? If anybody else wants to room with us, tell one of us (theanonymouscuber, OMGitsSolved).


 
Got room for me? Good chance Eric won't begoing this year, so it'd just be me.


----------



## EricReese (May 19, 2011)

Yes I definately will not be able to make it.


----------



## danthecuber (May 19, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Yes I definately will not be able to make it.


 
Why not?


----------



## EricReese (May 19, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Why not?


 
I tend to favor necessary IRL events over cubing ones


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 21, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> I shall be MegaBussing Aug 11th (Thursday):
> Harrisburg->Pittsburgh 11:10 AM - 2:40 PM
> Pittsburgh->Columbus 3:30 - 7:20 PM


On the way back, Aug 15th (Monday):
Columbus->Pittsburgh 8:55 AM - 12:45 PM
Pittsburgh->Harrisburg 5:35 - 9:25 PM

These tickets have been bought for me. Round-trip is only $40, which will certainly be cheaper than driving at the rate of gas pricing.

Anyone else planning to board these same buses, let me know.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 21, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Yay!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You know you are 11 years old, right?


 
What???!!!?? silly


----------



## collinbxyz (May 21, 2011)

ianography said:


> Yes, but he's 11 going on 12.


 
Oh wow...I didn't even realize...my birthday is in 15 days! I have to order some cubes soon...


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 21, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Got room for me? Good chance Eric won't begoing this year, so it'd just be me.


 
Did you still want to room with us? I'll ask Jefferey. And Andy if he get's on.


----------



## ianography (May 21, 2011)

If anybody wants to know about tourism stuff, the Christmas Story house is pretty cool...


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 21, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Did you still want to room with us? I'll ask Jefferey. And Andy if he get's on.


 
Sure, let me know if a spot is available. 

Stachu, there's a high possibility of me bussing with you. Liike 90% possibility. Where would I be able to keep my car for the trip? I'll be driving down to the bus station I presume, but will they let me keep my car there for the 4-5 days?

Never bussed before, so forgive my ignorance.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 25, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> All my tickets etc.


 
Have booked these too. Anyone else going to come with us?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 3, 2011)

Triple post but...still looking for roommates.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 3, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Triple post but...still looking for roommates.


Yeah, hi.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 3, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Yeah, hi.


 
I've recieved no word from any of you. So.....


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 3, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I've recieved no word from any of you. So.....


 
lol. Ok, whatever.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jun 3, 2011)

anybody going from minnesota that has an extra spot in the car? i can help with gas for sure

EDIT: and driving


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 3, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> lol. Ok, whatever.


 
I don't know how to interpret this post.


----------



## riffz (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm taking a Greyhound down from Toronto, but I'm looking for someone to split a room with while there.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 4, 2011)

If it was only two weeks earlier... oh, well.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 4, 2011)

riffz said:


> I'm taking a Greyhound down from Toronto, but I'm looking for someone to split a room with while there.


 
Riffz and I are looking for 1 other person, preferably not an idiot, to share the room with us.


----------



## izovire (Jun 4, 2011)

idk if I'll go or not... no monies


----------



## ianography (Jun 4, 2011)

izovire said:


> idk if I'll go or not... no monies


 
I would gives you monies but I no haz any either...


----------



## speedcubermicah (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey I'm interested in this competition but I don't really have any way of getting there. Does anyone that lives remotely close to New Brunswick, Canada driving to the competition?


----------



## Cool Frog (Jun 12, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Riffz and I are looking for 1 other person, preferably not an idiot, to share the room with us.


 
Debatably, Need to arrange stuff with my parents.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 13, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Debatably, Need to arrange stuff with my parents.


 
Sorry, is full now :3.


----------



## EricReese (Jun 13, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Debatably, Need to arrange stuff with my parents.


 

Ryan is already planning to room with stachu/his girlfriend, as well as him and Riffz

edit: ninja'd


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 28, 2011)

Riffz dropped out of our room for work-related reasons, as I've recently been notified.

This leaves room for another member of our awesome room.

Right now, it's me, my girlfriend, and Ryan Reese.

Anyone care to join? I'll provide you with 1 free litre of Orangina.

statue


----------



## JackJ (Jun 30, 2011)

If anyone is going through Cleveland or Sandusky the Wednesday before, let me know. I'm on the tailend of a vacation with my family at that time. I'd need someone to pick me up and house me for Nats.

EDIT: Nevermind, I have found hosts. Thanks Christopher Olson!


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 1, 2011)

Is everyone staying at the Varsity Inn? I just got a room there.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2011)

There was some discussion at the Ohio Open that the Varsity Inn really isn't an ideal hotel for a US Nationals competition. Do we want to consider something else, or should we just stick with it?

I guess it's a motel, not a hotel; if I understand correctly, there is no lobby for us to hang out in. And while it's probably the closest place, it's still pretty far from the venue, and there are a couple of other hotels that are only a little farther away than the Varsity Inn. But none of them are as cheap - the Varsity Inn definitely wins on cost.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 2, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> There was some discussion at the Ohio Open that the Varsity Inn really isn't an ideal hotel for a US Nationals competition. Do we want to consider something else, or should we just stick with it?
> 
> I guess it's a motel, not a hotel; if I understand correctly, there is no lobby for us to hang out in. And while it's probably the closest place, it's still pretty far from the venue, and there are a couple of other hotels that are only a little farther away than the Varsity Inn. But none of them are as cheap - the Varsity Inn definitely wins on cost.


It is a motel moreso than a hotel, but still has amenities such as a pool and (very) small lobby. The hotel does wrap around a Bob Evans (similar to IHOP), open til 10pm, as well as Wendy's and Tim Horton's (open much later... I think TH is 24/7). These should be able to act as meeting places with the benefit of having midnight snacks. I'll be asking Bob Evans if they're willing to keep a section open for us and possibly stay open later.

Varsity Inn North (overflow location) has a slightly larger lobby, along with a business center and small conference room. But I'm not sure about nearby food, and it's farther, so I'd say VIS is more ideal. I did check prices for other hotels that would have larger lobbies (Holiday Inn, Hilton, etc), and they are all much farther away and cost 2-3x as much.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 2, 2011)

Considering my group has already set up a room, and I'm sure others have, I think the Varsity Inn should be what we stick with.

Changing at this point would just add too much confusion.
Also, the cheap costs are definitely a plus here. 


statue


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 2, 2011)

Indeed, it is cheap. My grandmother (who's coming with me) and I got a room with ~$50 a night.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 2, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Riffz dropped out of our room for work-related reasons, as I've recently been notified.
> 
> This leaves room for another member of our awesome room.
> 
> ...


 
Well if Reese will sleep on the floor me and my girlfriend will join xP


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 2, 2011)

Why can't I sleep with you  ?!!?!?!

I have absolutely no problem with the floor, I'd actually prefer it if we are a full house.

Talk to statue, if you and your GF would be in our room, we would have 5. 

Cost wise, I'd LOVE IT.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2011)

JBCM627 said:


> It is a motel moreso than a hotel, but still has amenities such as a pool and (very) small lobby. The hotel does wrap around a Bob Evans (similar to IHOP), open til 10pm, as well as Wendy's and Tim Horton's (open much later... I think TH is 24/7). These should be able to act as meeting places with the benefit of having midnight snacks. I'll be asking Bob Evans if they're willing to keep a section open for us and possibly stay open later.
> 
> Varsity Inn North (overflow location) has a slightly larger lobby, along with a business center and small conference room. But I'm not sure about nearby food, and it's farther, so I'd say VIS is more ideal. I did check prices for other hotels that would have larger lobbies (Holiday Inn, Hilton, etc), and they are all much farther away and cost 2-3x as much.



Thanks, Jim - I hadn't heard from you since you mentioned Shaden's comments. Sounds like there are solutions to the problems. I guess I'll go ahead and book there if I can.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 2, 2011)

There are none left with the promotional code I think.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 3, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> There are none left with the promotional code I think.


 
I booked two rooms on it this afternoon.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 3, 2011)

What? Are you serious? OMG. I got a room though for $50 a night.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks like all of our spots are filled sorry :/


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 25, 2011)

I will be getting there by MegaBus. 

Toronto->Pittsburgh 11:30 PM (W) - 6:00 AM (Th)
Pittsburgh->Columbus 6:30 AM - 10:20 AM (Th)

Is anyone else going to be on that ride from Pittsburgh to Columbus?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 25, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> I'm will be getting there by MegaBus.
> 
> Toronto->Pittsburgh 11:30 PM (W) - 6:00 AM (Th)
> Pittsburgh->Columbus 6:30 AM - 10:20 AM (Th)
> ...


 
Bah, me, Statue, and Justin are all on the next Pittsburgh->Columbus bus.

Boo . Any possibility of changing it?

There's a good chance we will all be together on the ride back, what are your times for the trip back?


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 25, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Bah, me, Statue, and Justin are all on the next Pittsburgh->Columbus bus.
> 
> Boo . Any possibility of changing it?
> 
> There's a good chance we will all be together on the ride back, what are your times for the trip back?


 
No I'm not changing, then it would cost more than $13.20 for the whole ride. :3
It's a lot more expensive traveling back, I haven't decided how I'm getting back yet.


----------



## Vincents (Jul 25, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> I will be getting there by MegaBus.
> 
> Toronto->Pittsburgh 11:30 PM (W) - 6:00 AM (Th)
> Pittsburgh->Columbus 6:30 AM - 10:20 AM (Th)
> ...


 

That looks horrendous... the bus schedule I mean.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 25, 2011)

Lots of sleepy times for Sela on the bus.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 27, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> On the way back, Aug 15th (Monday):
> *Columbus->Pittsburgh 8:55 AM - 12:45 PM*
> Pittsburgh->Harrisburg 5:35 - 9:25 PM
> Anyone else planning to board these same buses, let me know.


ohai
*Columbus->Pittsburgh 8:55 AM - 12:45 PM*
Pittsburgh->Toronto 1:30 PM - 8:30 PM


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 27, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> ohai
> *Columbus->Pittsburgh 8:55 AM - 12:45 PM*
> Pittsburgh->Toronto 1:30 PM - 8:30 PM


 
I'll be with you guys too. I got the same tickets.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 27, 2011)

I may be driving and moving out of my apartment in Pittsburgh, so I may be able to have people crash at my place if needed. So if anyone needs a ride from eastern PA and doesn't mind helping me move, let me know.


----------



## MichaelP. (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey, does anyone else have an extra space in their room?


----------

